

Prime Time for Paul Ryan’s Guru, Friedrich von Hayek - SoftwarePatent
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/26/magazine/prime-time-for-paul-ryans-guru-the-one-thats-not-ayn-rand.html?pagewanted=1&_r=3&smid=fb-share&pagewanted=all

======
keithpeter
"Ryan has repeatedly suggested that many of his economic ideas were inspired
by the work of Friedrich von Hayek, an awkwardly shy (and largely ignored)
economist and philosopher who died in 1992"

Most certainly _not_ 'largely ignored' in the UK.

[http://www.cps.org.uk/blog/q/date/2012/05/08/happy-
birthday-...](http://www.cps.org.uk/blog/q/date/2012/05/08/happy-birthday-
friedrich-von-hayek/)

[http://www.radicalphilosophy.com/commentary/david-
camerons-t...](http://www.radicalphilosophy.com/commentary/david-camerons-tea-
party)

Interesting that the US right wing candidates are beginning to read Hayek. See
_Ill fares the land_ by Tony Judt for a polemical response to Hayek's
influence in the UK

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/apr/11/ill-fares-
land-t...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/apr/11/ill-fares-land-tony-
judt)

